# FINALLY, THE BLONDE JOKE TO END ALL THE BLONDE JOKES! ! !



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A blonde calls her boyfriend and says, "Please come over here and help me.

I have a killer jigsaw puzzle, and I can't figure out how to get it started."

Her boyfriend asks, "What is it supposed to be when it's finished?"

The blonde says, "According to the picture on the box, it's a tiger."

Her boyfriend decides to go over and help with the puzzle. She lets him into her apartment and shows him the puzzle spread all over the table.

He studies the pieces for a moment, and then looks at the box. He then turns to her and says, "First of all, no matter what we do, we're not going to be able to assemble these pieces into anything resembling a tiger."

He takes her hand and says, "Secondly, I want you to relax. Let's have a nice cup of tea, and then.....he sighed....

"Let's put all these Frosted Flakes back in the box............"


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

:twisted: :roll: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Was a Beckham joke when I first heard it 4 years ago :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: V-good


----------



## TTonyTT (Apr 24, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Was a Beckham joke when I first heard it 4 years ago :wink:


But he *was *blonde then.


----------



## redneal (Sep 27, 2006)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

